# Tomorrow over night out of Freeport



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Had someone back out at last minute. Looking for one maybe even two for a over night trip out of Freeport tomorrow and come back Tuesday afternoon. Going for deep water grouper tile AJ swords tuna. Just send me a text or a pm.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Trip is canceled.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

what is the cost of each guy when you do run offshore. id make time to head out with you guys.


----------

